# Home Cinema System an PC anschließen?



## Madin (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich mein 5.1 Soundsystem an meinen PC anschließen kann? Derzeit ist es nur mit dem DVD-Player verbunden.

Danke.
Martin.


----------



## Tim C. (15. Dezember 2003)

Wenn deine Soundkarte einen digitalen (optisch oder Cinch) Ausgang hat, am Besten über diese Ausgänge gehen und dann rein in deinen 5.1 Reciever.

Wenn deine Soundkarte kein 5.1 unterstützt, kannst du nur über den normalen Line-Out gehen und in dem Reciever in AUX oder ähnliches reingehen.


----------

